
20 of the Best Free Linux Books - Anon84
http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
======
systems
The Best Free Linux Book around (and which didn't make the list) is Linux®
Quick Fix Notebook find it @
[http://www.phptr.com/content/images/0131861506/downloads/Har...](http://www.phptr.com/content/images/0131861506/downloads/Harrison_book.pdf)

And don't let the Quick Fix bit fool you! It's a pity that the Bruce Perens
series seems discontinued

------
neilo
BOOKmarking this for sure. Puns aside, this is a "20 best" list but doesn't
necessarily say WHAT makes them best. Is it because they've all been fairly
recently updated? Anyone want to suggest their favorites too? I'm ready to
read ...

